# First time buyer



## Andrea Simmons (Jul 1, 2002)

We are researching to buy our first rv.  We're looking into the Holiday  Rambler Atlantis 29PBD. I cannot find any user reviews on this vehicle.  I've only been able to come up with a couple magazine reviews that reguritate the Atlantis pamphlet.  

Anyone know of any honest, "lived -in- and driven" reviews on this  model?


----------



## rv wizard (Jul 1, 2002)

First time buyer

One place you can check is www.motorhomereviewonline.com 
Maybe some owner has posted his review for others to evaluate. Good luck in  your search.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Crusier on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## aplusrv (Jul 9, 2002)

First time buyer

Since it wasn't more than a year ago that I used to work for a Holiday dealer I can assume that this is a new product to the market. My advice from a technicianâ€™s stand point is that I would never buy the first model year of anything. I spent a lot of time trying to make the unworkable work. Unfortunately even with the best engineering it still comes down to a market trial to find out how it really works in the real world. Don't get me wrong, HR builds a great product. But new products are still new and untested. On the flip side the price of new products are usually extremely attractive in order to put a lot of them on the road to see how well they really work. This could be a good way for you save some of money.


----------



## aplusrv (Jul 9, 2002)

First time buyer

Since it wasn't more than a year ago that I used to work for a Holiday dealer I can assume that this is a new product to the market. My advice from a technicianâ€™s stand point is that I would never buy the first model year of anything. I spent a lot of time trying to make the unworkable work. Unfortunately even with the best engineering it still comes down to a market trial to find out how it really works in the real world. Don't get me wrong, HR builds a great product. But new products are still new and untested. On the flip side the price of new products are usually extremely attractive in order to put a lot of them on the road to see how well they really work. This could be a good way for you save some of money.


----------

